# i'm a dead man.



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

ok i gave my dad two new fishes and put'em in his precious tank, the problem is that it was a red devil, and a convic







my dad like them but he doesn't know how agressive they are. Ok the real reason is that i wants his tank and the only way to get it is to get rid of his fishes, i know at the end when all are killed he'll give it to me but before that he's gonna kill me first







. have any of u have done something like that to get something??

I MUST GET HIS PRECIOUS TANK!!!!! THE PRECIOUS...THE PRECIOUS.....


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol thats kinda mean..."giving" your dad fish that are going to kill his other fish...just so you can get his tank...lol never thought of that before...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thats not nice


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

u say that cause u haven't seen my dad's tank







i bet u'll do the same


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

damn dude..that ain't right


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well... it's certainly a creative solution, but your dad will probably flush your cichlids and give you sh*t for it, and I can't imagine anyone giving someone a tank after they purposely killed all their fish off in it.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

haha, thats one way of doing it


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

u c...i gave i lot of though before doing this...i tried to buy it from him, trading him stuff for it, gave hime a very goo fathers day gif...beg







but nothing and by the time he notice his fishes are getting kill by my little buddies is gonna be too late and "I" will end up with a kool tank a two new killers a red devil and a convic







...and don't say that u haven't don't anything like it!


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

hwt is done is done and i'll just have to wait


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

IMO, that's [email protected] up thing to do to your dad. But hey, it's your dad and not mine. Why dont you just buy your own tank? What type of fish does he have in the tank and what size is it?


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

sadboy said:


> IMO, that's [email protected] up thing to do to your dad. But hey, it's your dad and not mine. Why dont you just buy your own tank? What type of fish does he have in the tank and what size is it?
> [snapback]1135157[/snapback]​


his is a 60g , he has angels all the colors, tretras, guppies and other bunch of multicolor fishes that go around together . i Tried to do it the right way first but i got tired and i thought "why but iy when u can get it for free







"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got an ideal, how bout you get a job and save some

dough up and buy a tank, and dont give me the im only

14 excuse, you can still make money


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol use a divider, and fess up, tell him that there agressive.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

duende_df said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, that's [email protected] up thing to do to your dad. But hey, it's your dad and not mine. Why dont you just buy your own tank? What type of fish does he have in the tank and what size is it?
> ...


A 60 GALLON!! You want to KILL your dad's fishes over a dam 60 GALLON. You made it sound like it was a 150g and up but dam bro. I cant believe you do that to your dad for a fu^king 60 gallon. You could buy a used one with everything you need for under $150 (stand, campoy, filters). Get a job dude and buy your own. But f it man it's your dad, not mine.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

duende_df said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, that's [email protected] up thing to do to your dad. But hey, it's your dad and not mine. Why dont you just buy your own tank? What type of fish does he have in the tank and what size is it?
> ...


Because it's your DAD dude. Why don't you just steal from your mother's purse to buy the fishtank, I mean, why work for your money when you can get that for free too, right?

Come on man, that's pretty messed up


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya dude if u want to use his tank just ask him, i asked my bro if i can use his 55g tank for me oscar and he was cool wit it so just ask man i mean come on hes ur dad. when my son askes me if he can use one of my tank id let him, accualy id like to see him show intres in somethin i like


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

You probably could just ask it to him. This is kind a low


----------



## clester (Jul 6, 2005)

I'd give the tank to a stranger before I let it go to someone that tried to f*ck me that bad... Just my .02....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Man, you're one LAME kid. Shouldn't have any fish or tanks at all... Your dads angels and tetras are probably worth a ton more than those two fish you just dropped in there. OH. And fyi - a red devil and a con will not be able to co-exist in a 60 gallon tank... Ha, all this for a 60 gallon tank. If you were my kid and you pulled a stunt like this I would turn you into my personal little slave and get you to do so much hard labour around the house it wouldn't even be funny. 8-4 work days at $5 per hour until it was all paid off.

What a rotten, balless thing to do... I hope your dad smacks you upside the head.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Wouldn't usually jump in when others have already given their 2c but kid, your a selfish little sh1t, seriously greedy plan. I mean, who was it got you into aquariums in the first place? And now your going to go destroy your dad's hobby so you can further your own, it's not like you don't already have big tanks at the moment.

Either take them out or tell him what you've done.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i would never do that to my dad







just showing that kids are getting more disrespectfull cause bad parenting. my dad raised me rite. not like i know everything im only 16 my self.


----------



## TheCalling (Jul 24, 2005)

Messed up kid.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Poor ass lazy bastard... get a job a buy urself a tank.

I'd hate to have you as a son.

Selfish bastard...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lololol. that's some funny stuff. if i was your dad and found out your fish killed all of mine, i'd probably choke you out. but i gotta give you credit for being cretive, lol.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i got an ideal, how bout you get a job and save some
> 
> dough up and buy a tank, and dont give me the im only
> 
> ...


Exactly, go mow some lawns...i did that one summer (actually a couple before i was 16) and made lots of money. No matter how big that tank is, it was not the way. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol how old are u


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

me or him? im 16 i think he is 14


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

If all you want to do is deep six pops's fish, just add straight ammonia, titrate to effect, not that I'm advocating this. If my dumbass stepson did that I'd cut his balls off and feed them to my dog


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i was wonderin how old the dude the post this thread up was, cause i mean come on y would u do that, u can have a jd and a rd in a 55g tank for a while, and then upgrade to a 75 or somethin around there.


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> i would never do that to my dad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good man







I really hope there are more like you around, my lazy ass stepson is a waste of air. He has no job, and doesn't do anyhting but sit on his lazy ass and play video games, I can't wait untill he graduates high school so I can throw is dead ass out of here!!!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol thats not nice


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Brett said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > i would never do that to my dad
> ...


How old is he?

I got my first job when I was 6 years old, passing papers. My dad helped me for the first couple years of course. But from the time I was 6 I was getting a paycheque. It was AWESOME... It also helped that I lived in a very safe neighbourhood and by the time I was 8 could do the job myself no problem on Saturday mornings.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if you were my kid i would be unwrapping the cricket bat and testing it's solidity id you had done that to my tank...then i just wouldnt let you have the tank...and ground you...lol


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Brett said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > i would never do that to my dad
> ...


Nice parenting


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Brett said:
> 
> 
> > "qickshot said:
> ...


it aint his kid, so it makes it okay.


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

hyphen said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Brett said:
> ...


If it was my kid, he wouldn't be such a worthless, lazy, stupid, disrespectful prick, and he'd have some sort of job, even mowing lawns, paper route, whatever.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

kid i dont care how "cool" your think your dads tank is its not worth it man. I grew up and my mom had a 275 gallon salt water tank built into the wall and my dad had his 300 in the other room...if i so much as touched them i would get whipped with a rose bush. But thats just me if i was your father and found out you did this you had better believe the only fish tank youd ever get would be a toilet bowl with a brown fish in it.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

You worthless little piece of maggot sh*t. I hope every tank you ever have busts and spills it's water out all over every single place you ever live, till you get evicted over & over & over again & wind up homeless, you little f*ck.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Brett said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > *DaisyDarko* said:
> ...


Understandable, But all blame shouldn't be put on the kid...
Whoever raised him made him that way or should I say Let him be that way :nod: 
I'd be pissed at whoever had the big hand in raising him.

And as for the starter of this thread...
WTF? You are a selfish little sh*t. That was not cool at all.
If I was your parent I would bust your ass.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Understandable, But all blame shouldn't be put on the kid...
> Whoever raised him made him that way or should I say Let him be that way :nod:
> I'd be pissed at whoever had the big hand in raising him.
> [snapback]1137318[/snapback]​


That's kinda lame... Granted, some parents let a kid be a certain way. But they're not the only ones that have a hand in raising the kid. I say if the kid's a dead beat, out on his ass he should go.


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

Dude you got to realize you earn things in life. Doing things like that bring bad karma.

The most sad part is that you'd kill off something your dad loves for your own personal gain. It's kids like you that grow up and kill there parents off for insurance money.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Mettle said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Understandable, But all blame shouldn't be put on the kid...
> ...


No it's not lame at all. and I said big hand.
Kids grow up doing what they are allowed to do. And if kid is allowed to be lazy and disrespectful, then he/she will be. simple as that. That's parenting 101.
How many teenage kids do you have? I have 2 and that's the way it works.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > *DaisyDarko* said:
> ...


You also said you'd be okay with having cameras in your house... so...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Mettle said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


Great come back there








That had everything to do with what I just said


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i had a job when i was in school i worked for one day and my dad made me quit. it was the best i was handling fish all the time helping people acting like i knew stuff lol. but otherwise i try to get side jobs with my cousin and last year i did some lawns and raked some leaves. its not hard to find a way to make money


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > *DaisyDarko* said:
> ...


Look, some people are just born bad, regardless of how well you try to raise them. My dad is one of seven - half are a-holes, the other half are good hearted. Sometimes they are born a-holes, not made.
This little f'r is devious, deceitful, uncaring, greedy, selfish, uncompassionate, etc. I agree with the other post that it's kids like this that kill their parents for the insurance money. Sounds like a real sociopath to me - complete lack of concious, guilt, morals. To destroy something his dad loves for his own gain? Not cool at all. How the hell does he even think of such a plan?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


We weren't talking about the kid that started the thread... we were talking about the one guys step-son..
But I agree with you about the thread starter... That kid has serious issues.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Mettle said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Understandable, But all blame shouldn't be put on the kid...
> ...


99.9% of the time, kids turn the way they do because the parents didnt raise them the right way. Yes, other people may be involded in a childs life but it's the parents who lead them the right way or not. Do you have any childern Mettle? I have a 4 year old and believe me, my boy does what I tell him. Childern learn from parents and it's our job to teach them how to grow up to be a good person.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

sadboy said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > *DaisyDarko* said:
> ...


And there comes a time when a person has to grow up and stop blaming other people for the hands they've been dealt. And sometimes a good kick in the ass and sending someone out into the real world is exactly what they need... Yeah, I know parents have a huge impact on their kids. No, I don't have kids. (Nor do I ever want any, personally.) Plus... this whole entire "it was the parents" thing could be used in so many routes. For kids that commit violent crimes, etc. Too open ended for my liking.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

thats a good idea to get my dads cichlid tank that i rele want but i dont have the hart to do that after he spent 800 dollars on the fish in it but its a good idea if the fish in the tankarent worth ####


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> thats a good idea to get my dads cichlid tank that i rele want but i dont have the hart to do that after he spent 800 dollars on the fish in it but its a good idea if the fish in the tankarent worth ####
> [snapback]1137478[/snapback]​


No, it's not a good idea "if the fish in the tank arent worth ####". It's a stupid selfish idea no matter what he has in the tank.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol dude after what everyone just said u still have the balls to say that? its competely wrong


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

Haha...Im saving up for a new tank man...And what you are doing is fu*ked up man...I mean its your dads fish...God get some respect...I earned 200 today...Started my own buisness at a sophmore...This summer have made over 12k....


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn man what do u do???? 
12k in a summer is crazzy


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Xemisions said:


> Haha...Im saving up for a new tank man...And what you are doing is fu*ked up man...I mean its your dads fish...God get some respect...I earned 200 today...Started my own buisness at a sophmore...This summer have made over 12k....
> [snapback]1137730[/snapback]​


Do you deal in 'pharmaceuticals'?... heh.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Xemisions said:
> 
> 
> > Haha...Im saving up for a new tank man...And what you are doing is fu*ked up man...I mean its your dads fish...God get some respect...I earned 200 today...Started my own buisness at a sophmore...This summer have made over 12k....
> ...


lol thats what im geussin


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

next post off topic or excessivly flametory and this thread is closed


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

dude that is a total scumbag thing to do..your dad probably paid alot of money for his fish and it's only a 60g and you cant even keep both fish in it! fess up and earn the money to buy a damn tank yourself. i got a whole 55 setup for less than $175 thats only about 15 lawns you can cut that much grass in one day. if you still decide to go through with your plan i hope karma gets you back. in short fess up apoligize and earn the dam money for your own tank i guarantee you will feel a whole lot better in the end


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

Something is seriously wrong with you.

The only wise thing to do would be the following

1) You getting told that in light of your actions you are not old enough to have any form of pet (thereby giving away all you fish and tanks)

2) 2+ months house arrest.

3) You being forced into a job so that you can grow up and pay your dad what you owe him for the dead fish.

I hope you dad does all of the above and possible more because in the ight of you actions you are in no way mature enough to care for any form of pet and therefor should not hold any.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol
yup


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

Haha....Im no dealer....I sealcoat blacktops for companys....Got a truck and tank and everything...Good money


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

man thats pretyy messed up, not to metnion that red devil is gonna get massive, a 58 breeder is about the bare minimum to keep a red devil in. plus i bet your dads tank is planted, well if it is it wont be by the time the red devil gets done. and hell kill the convict too.

im only 17 and pay for my fish stuff.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> *next post off topic or excessivly flametory and this thread is closed*[snapback]1137955[/snapback]​


Just as a reminder, just to make sure the message gets across.
Besides closing this thread, warnings (or worse, depending on the post) will be issued as well...









Yes, it's a pretty messed up thing to do, but it gives *no one of you* the right to flame him, insult him, or worse.
Better remember that before hitting the Reply button.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:nod: Threads like these are great tools for removing.... not so great 'tools' from the site :laugh:


----------

